# Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...



## Goggo (21. November 2007)

Habe noch ne Junganglerfrage-
darf ich jetzt im Winter (ForellenSchonzeit) mit einem kleinen Spinner oder kleinem GuFi auf Barsch angeln, wenn die Gefahr besteht, dass auch BaFo und ReFo im Gewässer stehen (Fluß)
? Oder könnte das Probleme geben...?


----------



## Flo66 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...*

Hab noch nicht gehört das man es nicht darf, darfst nur nicht die Fische die Schonzeit haben mitnehmen, must sie schonend zurück setzen, egal wie groß.

Oder lieg ich da etwas falsch?Was ich mir hier fast nicht vorstellen kann.


----------



## Goggo (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...*

Hab ich auch so verstanden... Kanns denn Ärger geben, wenn eine Forelle den Haken zu tief schluckt. Dann muss man ja entnehmen... Oder wird das genauso toleriert wie beim Untermassigen im selben Fall


----------



## Konfundo (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...*

klar darfst du mit einem Spinner fischen. nur nicht wen es absolut nix gibt das du damit fangen kannst und fangen darfst. Ein Spinner wird selten so tief geschluckt aber wen doch dann töte den fisch - es ist hilfreich wen man auch beweisen kann das der fisch ihn zu tief geschluckt hat- sofern deine köder box es hergibt würde ich empfehlen dir die mühe zu machen und den köder im Fischmaul lassen bis du die Forelle im wald vergräbst beziehungsweise (die weniger so legale Version aber selbst ich würde das so machen)- den fisch zuhause verwertest. Das kommt wirklich nicht so häufig vor und wen ,dann den Spinner drinnen lassen ist schon ein recht guter beweis^^


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...*

hi leute mann darf fische unter keinen umständen in der schonzeit mitnehmen auch nich wen untermaßige geschluckt haben(oder auch große inder schonzeit) meinem freund ham sie dafür den schein weggenommen, das angelgerät und ne geldstrafe gabs auchnoch aber mit spinnern darst du immer angeln es sei den es gibt ein kunstköderverbot

MFG HHjung93


----------



## Vampilein (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...*

@konfundo:
kleine rechtsfrage - du schreibst im wald vergraben.
ich hab mal gelernt dass wenn untermaßige oder der schonzeit unterliegende fische gefangen wurden und aus welchen gründen auch immer getötet werden müssen, diese ggf zerkleinert und als futter ins wasser gegeben sollen.
ist das überholt ? oder beides richtig ?


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...*

dafon hab ich noch nie was gehört bei uns in hh muss man untermassige und schonzeiunterliegender fische immer releasen ob tot oda lebendig 
MFG HHjung 93


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...*

@Goggo

ich weiß ja nicht, in welchem Bundesland du lebst.
Das wird wohl aufgrund der jeweiligen Fischeiverordnungen und ihrer Auslegung nämlich unterschiedlich gehand habt.


----------



## schrauber78 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...*

da muss ich toni recht geben, dass es von bundesland zu bundesland abhängig ist. bei uns ist das fischen in salmonidengewässern mit spinnern während der schonzeit z.b. ausdrücklich verboten.
in de´m anderen verein in dem ich bin darf ich in keinem gewässer spinnfischen, da es laut vereinssatzung verboten ist.


----------



## Blauzahn (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...*

Für meine Begriffe bedeutet Schonzeit wirklich Schonzeit.
Wenn man an einem Forellengewässer, während der Schonzeit mit kleinen Spinnern angelt, muß man auch mit der zu schonenden Fischart rechnen und dieses ist für mein Dafürhalten nicht tolerierbar.
Es gibt kein Verbot, während Schonzeiten mit Zielfischködern zu angeln, wenn in dem Gewässer andere, nicht der Schonzeit unterliegende Fischarten vorhanden sind, aber es sollte im Rahmen waidgerechten Verhaltens für jeden Angler eine klare Angelegenheit sein, dieses nicht zu tun.

Dies stellt nur meine persönliche Meinung dar und ist kein Gesetzestext!

Grüße,
René


----------



## Goggo (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...*

Ich komme aus NRW, der Fluß ist die Ems an der Grenze nach Niedersachsen, also eher kein typisches Forellengewässer. Aber gelegentlich werden welche gefangen.
Wesentlich öfter gehen aber wohl Barsch, Hecht, Zander und auch Döbel auf Spinner ab.

Ich frage aus folgendem Grund.
War heut vor Ort im Angelladen, und bin eigentlich gut beraten worden. Ich hatte mich für Barschmontagen beraten lassen. Der Händler kennt unser Gewässer gut, und hat mir verschiedene Twister und Jigheads passend zur Strömung empfohlen.
Und ausserdem Spinner Größe 1 & 2... .
Wobei ich jetzt bei den Temperaturen eher Richtung Grund jiggen würde...


----------



## Konfundo (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...*



Vampilein schrieb:


> @konfundo:
> kleine rechtsfrage - du schreibst im wald vergraben.
> ich hab mal gelernt dass wenn untermaßige oder der schonzeit unterliegende fische gefangen wurden und aus welchen gründen auch immer getötet werden müssen, diese ggf zerkleinert und als futter ins wasser gegeben sollen.
> ist das überholt ? oder beides richtig ?



Das ist wie schon gesagt Ländersache , in B-W steht hab das als Prüfungsfrage des aktuellen fischereiprüfungskatalog so gefunden , (aus dem Gedächtnis zitiert - nicht genauer Wortlaut)
Was ist mit Fischresten , untermassigen und/oder geschonten nicht lebensfähigen Fischen zu tuen?
Antwort: Im Wald vergraben oder wie Hausmüll entsorgen.


Hab aber bis jetzt noch nicht den dazugehörigen Paragraphen nicht gefunden. ich such mal weiter.


----------



## Vampilein (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...*

ah ok, dann muss ich wohl einfach nochmal paragraphen wälzen wies hier zu lande denn wirklich korrekt ist 
(in den prüfungsfragen, die ich derzeit durchgehe konnte ichs nämlich nicht finden  )

wobei ich als müll entsorgen hirnrissig finde, das kann kein schwanz überwachen und ist verschwendung. wenn ich das ding schon zu hause hab kann ichs auch gleich futtern.
dann lieber sagen "zerschnippeln und hechte mit füttern" - da darfst dann bei ner kontroll halt erst gar keinen untermaßigen oder geschonten fisch bei dir haben.

aber es kann auch nicht in jedem land alles gut durchdacht sein


----------



## Fishscout (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...*

Also ich würde meinen du darfst schon spinnfischen, bloss wenn eine forelle dran is musste sie wieder zurücksetzen, sofern noch lebensfähig.(bei uns isses jedenfalls so.)


----------



## Mikesch (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...*



Goggo schrieb:


> Ich komme aus NRW, der Fluß ist die Ems an der Grenze nach Niedersachsen, also eher kein typisches Forellengewässer. Aber gelegentlich werden welche gefangen.
> Wesentlich öfter gehen aber wohl Barsch, Hecht, Zander und auch Döbel auf Spinner ab.
> 
> Ich frage aus folgendem Grund.
> ...



Und hiermit hast du dir doch eigentlich deine Eingangsfrage schon selbst beantwortet.
Forelle ist ein "Gelegenheitsfisch", wenn er in der Schonzeit beißt, was wahrscheinlich kaum vorkommt, wir er released, ganz einfach.
Dein Gerätehändler hat dich beraten, und wenn er Probleme mit Forellen gesehen hätte, hätte er es sicher angesprochen. 
Du solltest ein feines Stahlvorfach verwenden, da m. E. die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Hecht zu haken höher ist als eine Forelle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...*

So, zuerst mal ist Fischerreirecht Ländersache mit verschiedenen Regelungen bezüglich Kunstköderangeln während der Schonzeit.

Zum zweite ngibt es darüberhinaus auch noch einzelne Regelungen der jeweiligen Gewässerbewirtschafter (Vereine, Pächter etc.), wo auch durchaus vom Gesetz abweichend sein kann, dass z. B. während der Forellenschonzeit (oder wonaders Hechtschonzeit) das angeln mit Kunstköder/Köderfisch grundsätzlich verboten ist. 

Da musst Du einfach in der entsprechenden Erlaubniskarte schauen, da muss das drinstehen.

Davon ab würde ich dann zu der Forellenschonzeit einfach andere Gewässer aufsuchen, sofern welche erreichbar wären.


----------



## Breamhunter (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...*

Bei uns hat Hecht und Zander vom 1.2. - 30.5. Schonzeit. In dieser Zeit ist das Spinnangeln verboten. Das Problem sind ja immer diese Überschneidungen bei den Laichzeiten. Wenn jedesmal während einer Laichzeit eines Raubfisches das Spinnangeln verboten wäre, hätte man noch 2-3 Monate pro Jahr frei|uhoh:.   
Ich glaube eine verangelte Forelle würde ich auch nicht im Wald vergraben.


----------



## hecq (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...*

In NRW war es damals so das in der schonzeit gefangene fische die zutief geschluckt hatten zerschnitten und ins wasser geworfen werden mussten. heute muss man diese fische sofort vergraben.

sinn der sache is das nicht jeder auf die idee kommt "ah der hat zu tief geschluckt" und nimmt jeden fisch in der schonzeit mit nachhause.


----------



## Goggo (23. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Spinner im Winter? Anfängerfragen...*

Habe mittlerweile die Gewässerordnung des Vereins im WWW gefuden. Spinnfischen ist nur während der Hechtschonzeit verboten. 
Ansonsten werde ich im Wintrer die Köderwahl so treffen, das Forelle unwahrscheinlich wird. Wäre eh Zufall..
Besten Dank für die Tipps...


----------

